# Registered business name/trading as ?



## money man (28 Jun 2007)

Hello, just a quick query in relation to above.  How would you show this on your letterhead. Your company is called ABC Ltd but you want to trade as Newshop (just an example) How would you show this on your letterhead?

Newshop
1 Main Street
Dublin 6
Ireland



and at the bottom say ABC Ltd trading as Newshop ....

or Newshop is a registered business name of ABC Ltd?

Responses greatly appreciated....P.S. do you normally have VAT no. with or without the IE if you dont trade outside ireland?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jun 2007)

Most people just put down the name of the limited company name at the bottom of the page 


ABC Limited 

You would only put the VAT number on sales invoices, not on your headed paper.  If you are buying from a company abroad they will need to know your vat number so as not to charge you vat. You just supply it to them and I think that they must put it on their invoices. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

Brendan said:


> You would only put the VAT number on sales invoices, not on your headed paper.


Why do some companies put their _VAT _number on all headed paper so?


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Jun 2007)

Presumably because of an incomplete understanding of the rules...


----------



## money man (28 Jun 2007)

It was my experience that most companies put their VAT no on their headed paper also. 

Im still not 100% on whether to put down ...newshop is a registered business name of ABC Ltd??? or indeed ABC Ltd trading as Newshop ...registered office @ wherever. VAT No. 4433 etc


----------



## Jaid79 (28 Jun 2007)

money man said:


> It was my experience that most companies put their VAT no on their headed paper also.
> 
> Im still not 100% on whether to put down ...newshop is a registered business name of ABC Ltd??? or indeed ABC Ltd trading as Newshop ...registered office @ wherever. VAT No. 4433 etc


 
It would be my experience that its the company reg number, I guess there must be no disadvantage to displaying you VAT no. on headed note paper?

Jaid


----------



## z107 (28 Jun 2007)

We have both our VAT number and the reg number in small writing along the bottom of our letterhead.
Really I suppose it's whatever looks best. Are there rules governing letterheads?


----------



## Caveat (28 Jun 2007)

It's a good idea to have your VAT no. on headed paper if you do business outside of the state - it just helps save some of the phone or email enquiries asking for your VAT no. 

As Brendan stated, number must appear on invoices to you - if it doesn't, you will be charged VAT for the items you are importing.


----------



## dontaskme (28 Jun 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> We have both our VAT number and the reg number in small writing along the bottom of our letterhead.
> Really I suppose it's whatever looks best. Are there rules governing letterheads?


 
"New *German* legislation mandates that from January 1, 2007, business letters sent out by German companies must include legally required company information (e.g., a line detailing the managing board, company name, registered offices, commercial registries, and commercial register numbers), regardless of the form of letter." 

However, as far as I know, this is European legislation and also applies to Ireland i.e. the above stuff is mandatory on headed paper and also now on emails.


----------



## Joe1234 (29 Jun 2007)

Our company uses the same headed paper for invoices and letters.  The VAT number is printed on it.


----------



## runner (29 Jun 2007)

ABC trading as..... would be the normal format for this, vat number optional, co reg no is necessary.


----------



## BetterBiz (29 Jun 2007)

Here are the guidelines from the CRO website:

Company letterhead
The following particulars must be shown on all business letters:

The full name of the company (note that the only permissible abbreviation is Ltd. for Limited, PLC for Public Limited Company, etc.); 
The names and any former names of the directors; 
Nationality of any director who is not Irish. 

The following additional particulars must be shown on letters and order forms (this does not apply to unlimited companies):

The place of registration e.g. registered in Dublin, Ireland; 
The registered number i.e. number on the certificate of incorporation; 
The address of the registered office (where this is already shown, the fact that it is the registered office must be indicated); 
In the case of a company exempt from the obligation to use the word limited or teoranta as part of its name, the fact that it is a limited company; 
In the case of a company which is being wound up, the fact that it is so; 
If the share capital of a company is mentioned on business letters and order forms, the reference must be to the paid-up share capital. 


Matt

www.BetterBusinessResults.com


----------



## money man (29 Jun 2007)

Thanks Matt....any advice on which sounds better though registered business name or trading as.....as with query in earlier posts...Im fairly sure of what i legally need to put on with respect of the cro but i dont think this is a legal matter as much as an aestethic one?!


----------



## BetterBiz (29 Jun 2007)

I would say "ABC Ltd trading as Newshop" in my opinion...


----------



## ButtermilkJa (30 Jun 2007)

Here's a link from IBEC with some info. Note that the rules now extend to websites and electronic forms.

As for OP's query, I'll be doing my own notepaper soon and I reckon I'll just go with "ABC Ltd trading as...".


----------



## money man (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I was hoping that you wouldnt prefer trading as...i have always felt it sounds a bit shady? Maybe thats just from watching only fools and horses!! and is just a personal thing...I felt that "newshop" is  a registered business name of.....ABC Ltd sounds more professional / up front (probably no basis in reality) becuase it is used by the banks and insurance companies etc...whereas trading as is normally used by smaller businesses..


----------

